# 18 lb Catfish the easy way



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

I made a two hour drive from Fort Walton Beach to take my boy on his first Catfishing trip and it was worth the drive. 130lbs of catfish later we had our ice chest full of catfish. If you go make sure to hold on to your rod and reel, we almost lost two un attended rods. Great time and great tasting fish.


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot to post their website.

http://www.stevesfarm.net/index.html


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some nice cats. Congtatulations to your son on his first.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice catfish! if yall eat all of them, youre gonna turn into a catfish


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

thats some good eatin right there crongratulations to u and your boy


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are some good looking cats! I have heard a lot of good things about Steve's place!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, you must not have been able to put your wallet into you pocket before you left to go over there oke j/k That's what I call a good ole fashion fish fry in the making!


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

There was a place like that on the outskirts of Memphis, TN when I was a just a little guy. My mom took my brother and I and I remember she told us that we could each catch 2 (we were dirt poor back then) since you had to pay for every one you caught. Well, 2 turned into 3, into 4, into about 10 a piece. My mom later told us that she just couldn't say no to us because we were having so much fun. I know it probably took all her money she had saved that month, but damn it was a memory of a lifetime. I'll never forget it, and I bet your son won't either. He's going to be hooked for life. Congrats on a job well done...


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow,that looks like you and your fishing buddy are quite a team!

:clap

:usaflag


----------



## Efreeman4181 (Aug 16, 2009)

That is exactly how it happened. I just couldn't stop him from catching fish. He is a good fisherman and he loves catching crabs. He is 9 and it won't be long before he doesn't want to hang out with his old man. I am taking advantage of it while I can.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude thats ALOT of slime

good catch tho :clap


----------

